# Can you tell if male or female??? Please help.



## JHicks3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello,

Please find pics of my azureus pair through the link below. The smaller individual is about a year younger than the larger individual. I noticed that the smaller one has a white coloration on the toepads, whereas the larger individual has solid blue toe pads that seem to be a bit narrower. They have been housed together for the last few years in a 30 gallon. They frequent the same hiding places, and do not seem to 'compete' at feeding time. All in all I would say they are good friends. Please take a moment and check the pics to let me know whether you think they are male and female or what. Thank you

Jon

Snapfish: Share:Registration


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

You may want to look at some of the other sexing threads. Try for profile shots too, those are best with this frog.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you post somebigger pics?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't see that they were different ages when I pm'd you. What's both of their ages?


----------



## JHicks3 (Sep 6, 2009)

The larger individual is about 3.5 years old, while the smaller individual is about 2.5 years old. I really wish that I could get better pictures, but my camera is terrible Those were the best pictures I could obtain, which is sad, considering that I probably took about 25 photos at the time these pics were taken. I do have a profile shot of the larger individual, but it is rather blurry. I can post it though if anyone feels it would be of value. I would also be more than happy to send the orginal photos via email, as they can be enlarged this way without compromising the resolution. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks all for the input!


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if this helps, but I tend to post my photos up on photobucket.com to link to. Its free and you can download large picture files.

Good luck!


----------

